# new 3tb hd is doa? [solved]

## DaggyStyle

hello, I just got a new seagate 3tb internal hd and got an external case for it. creating a new partition tree was abit harder than usual but I was able to make it, but when I try to format it to ext3 I get i/o errors and the hd stops working.

I've tried with both usb and esata (sata to esata bracket to esata cable to case) and the results were the same, so I've ran a Conveyance and self test using smartctl and I got these results:

Conveyance test

```
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [x86_64-linux-3.8.6-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST3000DM001-1CH166

Serial Number:    W1F27RSP

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 05e3074a7

Firmware Version: CC24

User Capacity:    3,000,592,982,016 bytes [3.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Thu Apr 11 18:18:32 2013 IDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 121)   The previous self-test completed having

               the read element of the test failed.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (   80) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x73) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               No Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 255) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3085)   SCT Status supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       396160

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   093   093   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       15

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   099   099   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       1504

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   100   253   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       21092

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       15

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       4295032833

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   068   063   045    Old_age   Always       -       32 (Min/Max 32/32)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       13

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       50

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   032   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       32 (0 22 0 0 0)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       16

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       201081778864128

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       41002304

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       68747

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Conveyance offline  Completed: read failure       90%         3         2542271712

# 2  Conveyance offline  Completed: read failure       90%         3         2542271712

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

self test

```

smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [x86_64-linux-3.8.6-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST3000DM001-1CH166

Serial Number:    W1F27RSP

LU WWN Device Id: 5 000c50 05e3074a7

Firmware Version: CC24

User Capacity:    3,000,592,982,016 bytes [3.00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Thu Apr 11 18:22:55 2013 IDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 121)   The previous self-test completed having

               the read element of the test failed.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (   80) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x73) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               No Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 255) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x3085)   SCT Status supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       396160

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   093   093   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       15

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   099   099   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       1504

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   100   253   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       21098

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       15

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       4295032833

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   067   063   045    Old_age   Always       -       33 (Min/Max 32/33)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       13

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       51

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   033   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       33 (0 22 0 0 0)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       16

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       146333830742016

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       41002304

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       68747

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%         3         2542271712

# 2  Conveyance offline  Completed: read failure       90%         3         2542271712

# 3  Conveyance offline  Completed: read failure       90%         3         2542271712

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

is this means that the hd is doa or bad? what are the chances that the external case is to blame here?

thanks.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       4295032833
> ```
> ...

 

The count of aborted operations due to HDD timeout. Normally this attribute value should be equal to zero and if the value is far above zero, then most likely there will be some serious problems with power supply or an oxidized data cable.

In your case, something is going on between the sata controller and the disk.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       16
> 
> ...

 

Yep, you have a problem.

 *Quote:*   

> is this means that the hd is doa or bad? what are the chances that the external case is to blame here?

 

Hard to tell. 

Best if you hook the disk up directly to the sata controller, even if only temporary to see what is going on.

If the disk works hooked up directly then the case may be the culprit. Or possibly the cable(s)

Good luck

----------

## krinn

If you ask something stupid to the disk, the disk itself shouldn't agree to do it, but shouldn't mark it as an error.

So seeking to sector 0 and having a bad controller/memory/cable... in fact asking seeking to a sector over the disk limit would make the command fail, but the disk itself shouldn't report a seek error, as no mechanical error is there, only a "logical" error (the disk cannot seek there, not because it is damage, but because it was asked to do something stupid).

So, seeing seek error, your disk is dead.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I thought I could avoid opening the case, I see I have no option, I'll try it and report back.

Thanks.

----------

## frostschutz

Read error in self test => replace the drive

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, drive was DOA, I've replaced it and the new one works well.

----------

